# Last Stand of the Dorinthians (Chapter 1 - Homeless)



## Deuce Traveler (May 10, 2006)

OOC: Ouch... what a crash.  Everyone still here?  Check in on Talking the Talk.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2816643#post2816643


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 13, 2006)

When last we left off, you were inside a building that was likely used as a administrative building for the town's guard.  The structure was the scene of past fighting, with the skeletal remains of half-elves and orcs still littering the floor.  Several of the group were investigating the downstairs area, when one of the party members opened the door to a staircase leading to the basement.

This door had a primitive warning device tied to the doorknob, a rope with bells attached to it.  When the door was open the bells rung, their sounds echoing down a dug corridor leading from a wall in the basement.  From the looks of the corridor, it is newer than the building, perhaps completed within the last year or two.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 15, 2006)

Following down the stairs Kel watches the group huddled by the door cautiously "Well they know we're here now, who is going down? Or should we wait here for them to investiagte?" the elf hisses in a whisper.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 16, 2006)

A cricket can be heard in the distance...


----------



## D20Dazza (May 17, 2006)

Kel moves cautiously forward and peers down the corridor, using the light spilling into the room to aid his vision.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 17, 2006)

The great half orc shrugs at the moment of silence and asks 
"We came to take them out, I say we go in. Ready to go on? I am"

Alexander starts descending, scimitar on hand and dagger at the ready, wary for any noise or movement.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 17, 2006)

The ceiling is low, causing Alexander to have to stoop down as he enters the tunnel.  There is only room for one medium-sized creature to walk in at a time, although two small creatures could probably walk side by side.

OOC: Marching orders?  And what will Danica use to see?


----------



## D20Dazza (May 18, 2006)

Seeing the party starting to shuffle foward Kel takes a step side ways, happy to be play his part in the rear gaurd.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 18, 2006)

Alexander keeps going, taking the lead. But not so hastily, he first tries his weight on the next step so as to be sure not to fall prey to a booby-trap.
His gaze remains fixed ahead of him.

If he reachs the bottom of the stairs and nothing really happened, he will call out for his companions to join him.


----------



## Question (May 18, 2006)

OOC : At the back i guess?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 18, 2006)

OOC: From the last post there seems to be confusion about where you are, so I will take the party a step back.

Alexander and Alexis have taken the lead and reached the bottom of the staircase, the rest of the group following.  You can stand comfortably here.  You notice a tunnel in a nearby wall that looked like a natural collapse from a distance.  As you walk closer you realize that it is actually an artificial creation.  Someone has dug a tunnel directly into this basement.  The tunnel snakes off to the right after 10 feet and is small in size, which will cause everyone except Rix to have to stoop uncomfortably if you enter, since the ceiling is slightly less than five feet in height.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 19, 2006)

When Alexander lands at the floor of the basement ha scans the place with his sight and proceeds to examine the entrance to the tunnel... Specially looks how long the tunnel goes before turning or if his sight doesn't reach that point.

_Kobold tunnels..._

"Maybe Rix should take the lead now, we must play to our strengths" Alexander stops, lets the rest of the party survey the situation, and after the suggestion waits for a negative from Rix who seems delighted in taking the contrary decision to him.


----------



## Question (May 21, 2006)

Err deuce just a hint but im starting to see signs of the game getting stalled, this might be a good time to fast forward everyone a bit to the next step in the adventure(you can just assume we all entered the tunnel and such)....


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 21, 2006)

OOC: Ok, I will assume that Rix is going first.

The passage through the tunnel continues for about 10 feet before it bends towards the right.  Rix and Alexander are in the lead and notice that the passage continues 25 more feet after this bend and opens into what looks like a larger chamber with several tools and rope lying in the center, although they will have to enter the room to receive more details.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 22, 2006)

Kel follows cautiously near the back of the group, his eyes straining to make the most of the low light that seeps down the tunnel from the room above.

Seeing the tunnel they have been slinking down widening into a room the elf druid slips a stone into the small leather cup of his sling and follows the group forward.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 22, 2006)

Alexander waits _patiently_ for Rix to advance into the room, knowing he surely is delaying moving fowards just because he will be bothered by it, being the tallest of the group and having to stoop down more than anyone else.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2006)

As Rix searches the tunnel before the chamber opening, a small bolt flies into the tunnel and leaves a gash across the thief's right arm (causes 2 hp of damage).  You see a small shape scurry behind a couple of barrels that lie in the chamber, and a small voice yells something unintelligible.

Rix
[sblock]
You're unsure of what was just said, as your vision has gone red with pain and you weren't listening after being shot.  However, you do catch enough to realize that someone has warned you not to come any further in your racial language.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (May 23, 2006)

Raising his hand in a fist to stop the others from rash action, his voice calls out in his own sibilant tongue.  He pauses to grimace at his wound, then continues in the draconic tongue.

[sblock=DM]In draconic, "I have meant no intrusion kin, these others poke and prod in the manner of brutes."  He grimaces at his wound, "I saw evidence of my kin here, may I have counsel with the All-Watcher?"

[All-Watcher is the leader of a kobold tribe][/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (May 23, 2006)

_Great, more kobolds_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 23, 2006)

While looking in annoyance at the cut on his arm, Rix says something you cannot understand into the chamber ahead of you.  A creature answers in a similar language, and after a moment a kobold comes into view, disables what looks to have been a hidden trip wire at the end of the tunnel, and lets the party into the antechamber.  Two other kobolds stand in the room, each holding a small crossbow at the ready, but not trained on you.

Rix
[sblock]
A voice answers, "Hold then if you be a brother."  A moment later a fellow kobold comes into view and looks you over.  He must realize that you are what you say you are because he then says, "Watch your step here, kin."  Walking forward he disables a trip wire that was just a few steps ahead of you.

"Come forward and explain who you are and what you are doing here while the All-Watcher decides whether to see you," the kobold says demandingly, while holding a long dagger at his side.  You notice two other kobolds, each armed with a small crossbow, standing in the room.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (May 24, 2006)

Rix grins the tooth-filled grin of a dragonkin, he speaks again in his own language to the kobold.

[sblock=DM]"I am Vaerixsjach, dragonwrought of a tribe now extinct.  I have been pressed into service with these pointy-eared and tusk-toothed brutes to explore this decrepit town, to see if it habitable once again.  I saw evidence that my kin were here, but these brutes blunder heavily without any finesse like they own everything."  His ochre eyes narrow awaiting a response.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (May 24, 2006)

Kel hangs back in the corridor, carefully watching the scene play out in front of him. He has half an ear cocked for sounds coming from behind the group.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 24, 2006)

As Rix and the other kobold converse in their language you notice several more kobolds beginning to appear from a corridor opposite of you.  They stand ready with small crossbows and daggers until another kobold, larger than the rest appears.  He seems to be their leader.  The kobold looks older, but slightly larger and more intelligent.  A shortspear is carried in one hand, while he fingers a claw necklace with the other.

After a moment he speaks:
"Talk common we shall, since that is tongue of your taller comrades.  What purpose you come to our home?"


----------



## Land Outcast (May 25, 2006)

Alexander, realizing that his intervention wouldn't be welcome, waits for Rix to make introductions... he doesn't loosen his grip on the scimitar.

_Let the wolf deal with the pack of wolves_


----------



## Ferrix (May 25, 2006)

Shrugging Rix continues in the common tongue, "my name is Vaerixsjach."  He jerks a scaled thumb back at the others, "they are here to see if this town, once abandoned is habitable.  The orc there decided it was his business to blunder into your domain," he points out Alexander.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 25, 2006)

The kobold leader chuckles nastily.  "It is habitable!  We are proof of that, but we don't want your big men coming here.  This is our home!  We lived in hills nearby, but goblins force us out."  He ponders a moment, and scratches his chin.

"Perhaps you help with goblins.  Your big men go with you and kick them out and we move back in.  We give you maps of place and escort you to entrance, too.  Then maybe more of your big men come and trade with us.  Orc and human weapons good."


----------



## Land Outcast (May 26, 2006)

Alexander is making an effort to block the situation, he isn't asking "goblins, where?!" just because he knows that if he did so, that'd be the first step towards loosing control and impaling the kobold with his punching dagger...

He manages to muster a "trade? trade and not _raid_ big men?"

_...Remember the words of the Huntress, when the pack of wolves sorrounds you, if you have meat they want, give it to them and you can get to feed them regularly, while your enemies won't always have spare meat..._

"Then we have a deal, anything against it Rix?"

_...Even though, keep an eye open; and the knife at the ready, as always_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 28, 2006)

The terms are agreed upon, and the party heads back to camp to get some rest before heading into the goblin lair the next morning.  Danica and Alexander stay behind to update the elven camp of the situation (and heal Rix of his 2 lost hps), while the rest of the party continues back into the abandoned town and meets with the representatives of the kobold tribe.

Everyone gets 500 XP, except for Alexander and Rix who get an extra 50xp for role-playing and for posting steadily.

You are lead just outside the village, to the crest of a steep, dark hill.  Your kobold allies explain that the entrance to the tunnels is at the peak of the hill, with a portcullis that is normally guarded by a couple of goblins.

They draw a rough sketch in the ground of the complex next, which features 10 main rooms.  The first room is just beyond the doors and is used to admit guests.  It has three connecting tunnels, one to the north, one east, and one that goes west.

The western room is the living quarters of the goblins and consist of one very large communal area, although the goblins sleep in shifts.  The eastern tunnel has two rooms in sequence, and is often used to store prisoners or pens to keep animals.

The northern tunnel leads to a room that splits again, with three rooms to the east that normally holds the food and water storage of the goblin tribe, plus the occasional plunder.  These rooms are not in sequence.  The first room has two tunnels to each of the other rooms, one which lies north, the other which lies east.

The two northern-most rooms house the goblin leader and his defenders.  Kill him and the other goblins will lose heart.

The rooms look like this, with 4 being the entrance:

_____________________________10
_____________________________|
_____________________________9__ 6
_____________________________|___|
_____________________________8---7--5
_____________________________|
__________________________1--4--3--2

Sorry for the underscores...

OOC: We are sticking with our regular posters: Question, D20Dazza, Ferrix, and Land Outcast.  Hopefully the others will rejoin, but for now we will consider them inactive.  Good job defeating the first half of chapter 1 non-violently.

I still need Kel and Question to repost their characters on the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 29, 2006)

Alexandergets besides the group just in time to hear the kobold's explanation of the complex and kneels down to examine the situation.

"We must sneak upon them, the first step is to eliminate the guards..." _Or, knowing this was inhabited by smart scaly buggers..._ "Or go through a backdoor directly into the Scum's Chief room; is there a backdoor somewhere?" Alexander asks to the kobold drawing the map.

_After that we can just wreak havock within the complex_...

"... in any case, you mentioned a couple of goblins guarding the entrance, how many goblins would that be?"


----------



## Ferrix (May 29, 2006)

Rix grins, _there could be a profitable future here._ "A rear entrance would be most effective for a stealthy infiltration, what other sorts of defences were there before.  Goblins are poor trapmakers, but they may be able to jury-rig some of the master traps into working again."

The dragonkin scratches a nail across the back of his hand.

[sblock=DM only]If Rix has a chance when people regroup and rest, he'll return to the upstairs room and retrieve the journal.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (May 29, 2006)

Kel ponders whether he should still be involved in this venture, he has after all done what was asked of him, he has escorted the rabble to the ruins and has found them a home. The thought of ridding the world of some goblins though does hold a certain amount of appeal.

"Hmm, a back door would make things simpler" he concurs.

OOC: That'll learn me for living over the other side of the world and not being able to particpate as actively (because no one is online to reply). I check daily (except on weekends) and post when appropriate, when something new has happened or to respond to people - oh well 50xp behind, it's a challenge to catch up now . I'll have to brush up on my roleplaying. I thought the running, verbal sparring with Rix was appropriate (but seeing as though we had a crash all evidence of that has now gone) and, seeing as though Kel doesn't actually like these people and just wants them out of his life (and his people's woods), not getting involved in what the party is getting up to is very astute roleplaying  but, if it's going to cost him xp by playing in character, I'd best be changing tactics 

Apologies for the delay in reposting the PC, I'm still catching up on creating PCs and am very busy at work.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 29, 2006)

Your kobold guide, Linds, considers you for a moment before answering.  "Maybe there is a secret exit that leads from the leader's living chamber (room 10) to somewhere behind hill.  Is rumor I heard from All-Watcher's woman, once, but only All-Watcher would know and maybe goblin leader knows, maybe not.  Another tunnel goes from animal pens (room 2) to leader's throne room for possible escape.  Is on east wall.  A real kobold finds no problem.  And you no need to sneak.  You have big ones with.  They chop slice!"  The kobold, Linds, makes some quick jabbing and cutting motions with his knife.  "Oh, and traps too difficult for dumb goblins.  Except for pit trap in front of throne room (room 9), by south door.  That drops with switch at throne."

Rix
[sblock]
You pocketed the journal before.
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (May 29, 2006)

"Yeha, we "chop slice"..." Alexander smiles to himself, _even though vicious, these kobolds can lighten the mood when they are not trying to bite a piece off you_

"To me it seems settled, we take out the guards at the entrance silently, then sneak inside to the eastern room. That way we get to the Scum Chief's room in no time, then it becomes her turn" -touches his sheathed scimitar with his punching dagger (which by the way, is a broken blade tied to his forearm with leather underneath)-

"Are we ready to go?"


----------



## Ferrix (May 29, 2006)

Rix nods, for once he and the half-orc are in agreement about something.  "Let us go then."  He thanks the kobold helping them with the map in draconic, also sending his regards to the All-Watcher for their cooperation.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2006)

Kel stands back and watches the exchange, feeling even more an outcast than previously _"Seems the orc and kobold are starting to form a friendship"_ he thinks to himself as he waits.

"I am ready, let's cleanse the kobold home of goblins so we can move the refuges in here" the elf druid says tersely.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 30, 2006)

The party moves onward, with Rix in the lead.  You approach the crest of the green hill and see what looks like a cave opening topped by a ceiling of red stone.  From your vantage point at the end of some bushes, you can make out the shapes of two hunched goblins who are tossing around a game of dice.  One is armed with a spear, while the other has a short sword attached to his hip.  The goblin with the spear is sitting on a rock, his back towards a line of brush.


----------



## Ferrix (May 30, 2006)

Rix unslings his light crossbow, holding it at the ready, he examines their surroundings.  How far away are the goblins?  Is there concealment that circles around to both sides?  How close does concealment get us to the goblins?  Any way to circle around to get atop the hill over the cave entrance?

Speaking in a hushed tone, "if we pincer them in a crossfire from either side, they'll have little chance to respond adequately."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 30, 2006)

The goblins are 50 feet from your location at the edge of a series of bushes.  It looks like you can circle around the hill and climb onto the rock above the goblins, but it would also be harder to remain silent on the bare rock that tops the entrance.  The bushes continue to the right in a crescent shape until becoming 18 inch tall dry brush that gets you right behind one of the goblins.  The left side of the hill is bare up and would not give concealment.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 31, 2006)

Under likewise hushed tones, Alexander adds "I circle the hill and get on top of them ready to drop" he looks at Rix "you get in the bushes, behind that goblin" and shifts to look at Kel "we attack when the first arrow falls upon the goblin to the right side of the hill"... "We must be brutal and swift"

He nods emphatically.

_I'm used to do things my way... do they disagree? let them complain_

"Anything should go awry and the yellow midgets give the alarm... we move to the top of the hill"

_There we can, as well as run away, hold our ground, depending on my mood... and how much these two can stand_


----------



## Ferrix (May 31, 2006)

"I'll take the hill, I can cover the area more easily from up there.  You'll just make a racket climbing it anyways.  Better to have you on the ground where you can do some good."  Rix smirks at the half-orc, _better to put him in the way of danger than myself._









*OOC:*


Are we really down to 3 characters?


----------



## Question (May 31, 2006)

"And me? Straight up the center is it?" Lira askes Rix.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2006)

Kel nods his agreement to the half-orc and then carefully watches his reaction as the kobold changes the plan.

Happy to have the decision made by the chosen of the refugees, the wild elf sinks down in to the foliage and starts to quietly edge his way into position, pulling a short spear from the long quiver that hangs from his back as he moves. Dearheart soars silently above him ready, if need be, to dive at the goblins as a distration.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 31, 2006)

_Scaled little cowardly scoundrel... Let him go uphill... Break a leg Rix._

"Sounds like a sensible suggestion, from up there you'll be at a a good vantage point for whomever comes from inside. Anything to add Elf?"


----------



## Ferrix (May 31, 2006)

Rix nods and disappears into the brush skirting around the cave opening towards the top of the hill.









*OOC:*


Taking my time and trying to put a good 30 ft. radius between myself and the goblins as I circle and especially while I climb up the hill.  Take 10 if possible.  Hide +11, Move Silently +7 (don't forget distance modifiers ).


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2006)

Kel stops and looks over his shoulder at the orcs hissed question "Yes. Let us kill these goblins, rid the area of one more evil, and then we can move the kobolds out of the ruins and you and your people can leave me and mine alone. Unless you're concerned about killing your cousins?" the elf replies nonchalantly to the paladin.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 31, 2006)

"Choose your terms carefully, "cousins" implies family or pack. "My people" are those who defend this land."
_By the Huntress!, why did he offer himself for the job?_

Said this, Alexander unsheathes his scimitar and starts moving cautiously towards the bushes at the right of the cave's entrance.

OOC:Hide +6, Move Silently +6


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2006)

The killing is brutally quick.

Rix manages to quietly work himself around the hill and atop of the cave entrance as Alexander circles through the bushes, crawling then through the brush until he is nearly touching the right-most humanoid.  At a signal from Rix, all pounce at the goblin guards.  

Alexander leaps from the ground like a flying spear, driving his scimitar through the back of his opponent, instantly killing him.  The second goblin fumbles for his weapon while screaming in horror, only to be interrupted by a crossbow bolt from Rix that strikes his throat and silences him forever.  The battle lasts only a few seconds, too quick for Kel and Lira to engage.

Kel sends his familiar skyward to scout around as Alexander examines the cave and finds it sealed by a metal gate.  Lira puts the gurgling goblin out of his misery, while Rix searches the bodies, finding a total of 8 sp, a rusted spear and short sword, and the key that opens the metal gate.

With a gentle click and a loud squeak the gate comes open, allowing access to the halls below.

OOC: I am using a generic elven fighter for Question and a generic elven druid for D20Dazza until the two of you repost your characters in the Rogue's Gallery. Please repost them when you get the chance.  Not a big deal this time, since I rolled unbelievably bad for the goblins, and awesome for Rix and Alexander this round.

The rogue's gallery is here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162272


----------



## Land Outcast (May 31, 2006)

"Quality work Rix" Alexander comments while cleaning his scimitar on the fallen goblin's clothing.


----------



## Ferrix (May 31, 2006)

Rix nods wordlessly, _I knew it would work, no question there._ "Sorry you two missed out on the fun, better be quicker next time."  A draconic chuckle rolls from his throat, a humorous malevolence present in the sound.

He will check to see if he can recover the bolt he just used, and then slowly manuevers into the darkness on point keeping to the wall for cover and shadows.









*OOC:*


Search +14, Hide +11, Move Silently +7, Listen +4, Spot +4


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2006)

Kel's bird comes back to him, but has nothing to report.  Rix tries to reclaim his bolt, but finds that the head splintered after passing through his enemy's jugular, rendering it worthless.

Taking the lead, the kobold detects no traps or goblins as the party enters the first main room, far from the cave entrance.  The room is 50' wide, by 70 feet long.  The room is an artificial creation, with several stone columns carved out of natural stone and depicting scenes of what looks to be kobolds worshipping a dragon.  A tunnel leads into the unknown to each of the north, east, and west directions.  The tunnel you just came from points towards the south.  There are no signs of goblins in this room.


----------



## Ferrix (May 31, 2006)

_Better lodged in a dead goblin than in my quiver,_ Rix thinks as he tosses the broken bolt away.

Pausing a moment to admire the excellent craftsmanship of the room and its scenes, he gestures towards the east and moves off again cautiously towards the prisoner and animal pens.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 1, 2006)

Alexander halfway smiles at the kobold's comment, then nods and proceeds silently in direction to the pens, there should be no need to warn the others to keep silent.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2006)

Kel ignores the kobold's snide remarks and asks Dearheart to stay in the open, he doesn't like asking his friend to follow him under ground. 

He feels even lonelier as he follows the kobold and the orc into the darkness, Dearheart screeches her displeasure at staying behind. 

The elf moves as silently as he can, using the light seeping in from above to aid his eyesight. A short spear is gripped loosely in his hand, his arm cocked and ready to throw it should become necessary.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 1, 2006)

Dearheart takes off from Kel's arm, leaving the tunnel and safely reaching the outdoors where it resumes its patrol.

The party begins to walk down the eastern tunnel, warily stopping just outside the entrance to the next room, where they can hear the sounds of a goblin speaking commands loudly in his rough language.  Rix peers in and reports seeing the back of a goblin in leather who is holding a whip and snapping at a creature the kobold cannot make out.

Kel
[sblock]
You discern the sound of two, very hungry wolves in addition to the goblin animal handler.
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 1, 2006)

Alexander whispers to Rix "Can you put a bolt in the base of his skull?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2006)

Rix cocks his crossbow and loads another bolt into it, nods to the half-orc.  "Stand ready, I only saw one but if they're more I'm coming back and I want you three ready."

He creeps forward again, to get a clear line of sight on the goblin, sighting for a gap in the armor behind the heart.  He looses the bolt.









*OOC:*


Hide +11, Move Silently +7; +6 Light Crossbow (+2 for being hidden if applicable, hopefully he's flatfooted too) 1d6 + SA 1d6


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 2, 2006)

Rix takes his shot, the crossbow bolt lodging in the back of the goblin's skull, instantly killing him.  Alexander moves to cover him, but is jumped by two wolves.  The first of the canines bites down on Alexander's arm, causing him to yell in pain (-2 hps).  The second wolf barely misses Alexander.

In anger, Alexander slices the wolf that had bitten him, killing it.  Lira moves forward and dispatches the second wolf before it can reattack.

The battle is over.  Kel checks on Alexander's arm while Rix examines the room.  It is 30' wide by 40' in length.  The room is lit from the torch still clutched in the dead goblin's hand, showing a cobblestoned floor.  Eight pens line the walls, all closed and empty except one that was open and housed the wolves.  A passageway continues to the east to what appears to be more pens.

A quick search of the trainer reveals a whip, 3 silver pieces, 8 copper pieces, and a tarnished dagger.  A ring of keys is also found in his belt.

OOC: I added this background to the first post in the Talking the Talk section.  Hope it is useful:

	History
[sblock]
	The Dorinthian nation was founded by the warrior, Berl Dorin, later to be called King Berl I by court historians.  The year of his coronation in the city he founded, Dorinam, is referred to as YR 0.  The nation steadily increased in size, battling with the various goblin and hobgoblin tribes until finally pushing those people over the Dunkel Mountain range to the west.  Dorinth settled into a period of peace that was interrupted with the arrival of the Tallione Empire to Dorinth's southern border at the year 421 on the Dorinth calender (YR 421).  The Tallione Empire had overthrown the peaceful halfling townships and claimed the region as their own.  Many of the halfling warriors that fled began a guerilla war with support from both an oppressed halfling population and from a sympathetic Dorinth, who allowed many of the halflings to use their country as a place for refugee camps.  These camps became staging areas for raids and harrassment against the occupying Tallione legions.
	The Tallione general requested that Dorinth's king, Torl Dorin VI, take action against the halfling populations working against Tallione within his territory.  Torl did not send a reply, nor did he allow audiences with further Tallione messengers to his court.  In retaliation, the Tallionian military began to make attacks inside Dorinthian territory in order to attack the halfling refugee camps that were supporting the combatants.  Dorinthian troops were raised to stop the incursions.  By YR 422, Tallione and Dorinth were in a state of war.
	In YR 433, the Tallione Empire was able to ease tensions on its other borders and finally concentrate on the Dorinthian War, which had stalemated for the last 11 years.  Four legions (about 22,000 men) invaded Dorinth and easily overwhelmed the border defenses, laying waste to much of the fertile southern lands.  The famous Dorinthian general, Jarel the Proud, reorganized the broken forces of the country into new infantry and cavalry companies.  Leaving the infantry in place for static defense, Jarel and King Torl lead the cavalry into hit and run tactics that wore down the long Tallione logistical lines.  These lines of support were totally cut by the next year at the battle called the Field of Arrows, causing starvation and panic among the Tallione forces.  Unable to live off the land they had ravaged, and unable to receive further supplies from Tallione territory, the four legions began to distintegrate into a mob.  Many were chased down and killed by patrols of the Dorinthian horse archers.  It would take a generation for Tallione to recover.
	Dorinth was worse off, despite its hard-won victory.  The eastern refugee camps were destroyed, forcing a migration of halflings into the various central and western towns of Dorinth where they became skilled laborers.  This effectively ended the halfling resistance movement.  King Torl was killed during one of the last minor skirmishes when he decided to lead a patrol into an attack on a retreating Tallione company near the border.  In his place his only son came to rule in his stead, crowned King Rasnen Dorin II.  Rasnen was fourteen when he ascended to the throne, which did nothing to temper his already spoiled personality.  He ignored the much needed reconstruction of the fertile south, nor did he use the remnants of Dorinth's coffers to buy a peace with Tallione.  Instead, Rasnen used the remaining wealth to redecorate his castle and various homes and threw wild, scandalous parties for his various mistresses and friends.  When his coffers began to run out, he raised taxes upon the various nobles of Dorinth with his Proclamation of YR 438.
	As far as the elites of his kingdom were concerned, this was the last straw.  A number of nobles plotted an assassination of the king and chose Jarel the Proud to become ruler after the murder.  A jealous rival of Jarel's betrayed the conspiracy, leading to the Night of Red Blades, in which much of the noble class was assassinated, their families given as gifts to Tallione as slaves (an unaccepted practice in Dorinth), and their property 'nationalized' and claimed by King Rasnen.  
	The remaining nobility and the commoners of Dorinth were in an uproar, which was soon quelled by Rasnen both violently and with large ceremonies funded by the captured wealth of the murdered nobles.  By YR 441, the last of the unrest subsided and Rasnen had installed his personal friends and family members to lead his armies and settlements.  Tallione also seemed to become more peaceful, as their captured halfling territories became used to foreign rule.
	Dorinth may have recovered if it was not for King Rasnen's greed.  The coffers that were filled with the stolen property of the nobility began to run out in YR 445, causing Rasnen to first double, then triple his taxes on the commoners.  He also began cutting the expenditure of the military.  The decadence of Rasnen's festivals in Dorinam annually increased as the state of Dorinth's economy plummeted.  By YR 448, starvation was being faced by the people that bordered the Dunkel Mountains, since that region lacked the fertility of the other lands.  Those towns began to riot, overthrowing Rasnen's appointed officials.  Rasnen was forced to move soldiers from the southern border as well as his eastern coastal towns to quell the uprising.  Large segments of his foot soldiers and almost the entire cavalry disobeyed his orders, plunging the country into civil war.  By the end of the year, the rebel nobles and commoners were besieging the city of Dorinam in an attempt to bring Rasnen off his throne.  The situation was closely watched by Tallione, who then decided to invade their weakened opponents.
	The Tallione invasion came in YR 449, two legions coming from the south, while another two legions made an amphibious assault from the east, taking Dorinam within a week and throwing the rebel army into chaos.  King Rasnen was captured and beheaded as a Tallione gift to the people of Dorinth.  The Dorinthians showed a lack of appreciation by resisting the steady advance of their 'liberators'.  The advance slowed down as the four legions met in the center of Dorinth, with the rebels and the remnants of King Rasnen's forces uniting to hold them back.  The frustrated legion commanders began to resort to terror in order to subdue the population, completely destroying any settlement that resisted and selling the survivors into slavery.  Most of Dorinth  became a smoking ruin, the fate of the nation settled after the Lost Battle of Kalden.  The Tallione losses at Kalden were so severe, that the angry invaders rounded up all surviving town people and refugees and massacred them.
	The only force that survived the battle relatively intact was a company of horse archers from the small town of Fair Creek.  Rushing home, they informed their people of the slaughter, the violence of the legions confirmed by the incoming trickle of various refugees.  After a day of deliberation, the town's ruler, Baron Dren Dorin, decided that the population of Fair Creek was to flee northwards.  They would go into the Silver Forest and seek the protection of the Saleentran elves, which had historical trade relations with Fair Creek.  It is hoped that the elves might assist the refugees in finding a new home, safely away from the Tallione forces and other dangers.
	Thus begins the adventure...
[/sblock]

Classes
[sblock]
	Although classes will be described shortly, Tallione and Dorinth have been at a state of war for the last few decades, and it is important to discuss their various archetypes since some of the party members are likely to be ex-military.
	Tallione forces are almost always lead by a commander on horseback, although most of their men are foot soldiers.  The commander is normally selected for his intelligence, wisdom, combat expertise, or social standing.  Therefore, almost any character class may be used for a Tallione company commander, including wizard or sorcerer.  Normal foot soldiers typically wear a shining bronze suit of scale mail and a bright crimson cloak.  They normally also used a tower shield with the symbol of an eagle emblazed on the front, a shortspear for charging an enemy in formation, and a short sword for melee combat.  The short sword also normally had the Tallione eagle incorporated into the guard.
	Tallione cavalry normally wore the same armor, but did not use a tower shield, spear, or short sword.  Instead, the cavalry used a buckler and a longsword and were used to flank opposing companies or to strike in the rear.  Speed and discipline were the cavalry's strength.  Commanders of the foot soldiers and cavalry normally wore a plumed helmet so they could be recognized by their men on the field.  It is possible that an ex-Tallione soldier might have escaped to Dorinth in order to escape punishment or execution for a crime committed while under arms.  Player characters that are ex-Tallione military likely fled from the ranks after committing a capital offense, such as striking a member of the Tallione nobility or killing a superior.
	The foot soldiers of the Dorinthian military were used primarily to delay their opponents while the horse archers wrecked their havoc in the rear.  Most of the foot soldiers wore a chain shirt and used a heavy wooden shield with a longsword.  These troops were usually looked down upon by the nobler classes, and were not used effectively in combat, although the war would have been lost much sooner if it were not for these men who could take and hold the ground.  The foot soldiers normally have their own bizarre comraderie, especially Radnal's Ruffians of Fair Creek.
	The pride of the Dorinthian forces were the horse archers, which were normally comprised of the nobler families of Dorinth.  These men were able to ride at a gallop while shooting arrows from horseback.  They normally wore studded leather or chain shirts depending on their family wealth, and carried a composite longbow.  Melee weapons were left to the preference of the rider, although it was common for them to decorate their equipment with depictions of a galloping horse.  Commanders of foot soldiers and horse archers normally wore a royal blue cloak, while normal soldiers wore green.
	Players should be encouraged to create an interesting background, even allowing for them to be members of the noble classes.  Even if they claim a high-ranking noble background, it will matter little since Dorinth has been destroyed.

	Barbarians
	Barbarians have become more commonplace in Dorinth the last decade as more of the countryside has been laid to waste from war and Rasnen's decadence.  Many of the human barbarians come from the western portions of Dorinth, on the border of the Dunkel Mountains.  Others may come wandering and looking for a purpose from lands far to the south that have been taken over by the Tallione Empire.  Half-orc barbarians have been raised by humans of the northern lands after a large scale raid that occured in YR 431.

	Bards
	Bards can be from anywhere, although it is not likely that they are from Fair Creek.  Instead, they probably came into the town along with a group of refugees or had been passing through when the danger from Tallione struck.  Allow the bard to create a backstory dealing with a hometown somewhere in Dorinth.  It is likely wiped out now, anyway.

	Clerics
	Clerics of Dorinth will likely be worshippers of The Rider, a chaotic good deity that is the most revered by the people of Dorinth.  The Speaker is the head of the clerics of Fair Creek, and is currently Heron Silvertongue (Cl 6, CG).  A character who follows the belief of The Rider will likely be on good terms with Heron.

	Druids
	Druids are common in the great woods of Dorinth, especially near the Silver Forest.  Their numbers have increased since the devestation of the civilized areas over the last few years.  It is likely that a druid character arrived in Fair Creek to warn the town of danger, and to help lead them to safety.  Perhaps the Tallione forces destroyed the druid's grove, and the character seeks revenge.

	Fighters
	A fighter will likely be a member of Fair Creek's militia and foot soldiers, Radnal's Ruffians, which were not mobilized during the recent crisis due to rumors of roving kobold bands near the settlement in recent weeks.  Because of this, the foot soldiers were spared the destruction of the remnants of Dorinth's forces recently.  Radnal (Fallen Paladin 2/Ftr 4, NG) has named his band of men in a mockery of the titles used by horse archer units, to the anger of the paladin order of Fair Creek.  Radnal's men were a band of uncontrollable ruffians before he showed up five years ago and whipped the unit into shape.  It was rumored that he was an old friend of Fabian Corl, the recently deceased leader of the paladins of Fair Creek.
	There are about fifty active members of Radnal's Ruffians, forty-two being warriors with basic weapons training, while the rest have more specialized skills, such as fighters.

	Monks
	Monks are rare in Dorinth, but two monastaries are known to exist: one on a large hill on the border to the Dunkel Mountains and another by a lake near the Silver Forest.  The one by the Dunkel Mountains is inhabitated by members of an order that call themselves the Path of the Eagles and is followed by lawful neutral members who have originally come from Tallione, although they owe no allegiance to that country.  The order by the Silver Forest calls itself the Way of the Faithful and follows a lawful good philosophy.  Members of either order may be passing through Fair Creek on a pilgrimage when news of the disaster reaches them, causing them to decide to help the citizens find safety.  The DM may allow characters to create another monastic order, perhaps one whose monastary was destroyed, forcing the character to seek vengeance.

	Paladins
	The paladin order of Dorinth normally leads the horse archers in battle, preferring the bow to the sword.  It is also possible that a paladin from Tallione, disgusted with the legion commanders' disregard for human life, breaks with the army to warn the people of Fair Creek to flee and helps them escape.  A Tallione paladin will prefer a sword and shield, as will an elven and gnome paladin.  A dwarf paladin will likely come from the Dunkel Mountains and prefer an axe.  The paladins of Fair Creek call themselves the Order of the Shield and are lead by Cal Dorin (Pl 3, LG), son of Baron Dren Dorin.  Cal recently became leader of the order in the last year, after the death of Fabian Corl.  Since Cal's command of the Order of the Shield relations between the paladins and Radnal's Ruffians have grown colder.
	The Order of the Shield boasts only thirty remaining members on horseback, most being warriors of some skill, while five are fully ranked paladins.

	Rangers
	Rangers will be comfortable both with the townspeople and in the isolation of the forest, likely moving between the two depending upon the whim of the moment.  During the war rangers often joined the horse archers under paladin leadership, acted as scouts, or were snipers against Tallione leadership.  Rangers who were snipers are avoided by other Dorinthian military members, since many have human as their favored enemy, a fact humans find uncomfortable.  Characters that are rangers likely came to Fair Creek to warn the town of the incoming Tallione forces.

	Rogues
	There wasn't a real crime problem in Fair Creek that Radnal's Ruffians couldn't handle, the worst being the occasional fist fights by town drunks or minor theft.  Rogue characters will likely come from another town and will be escaping with refugees.  Or the rogue will be a trouble maker of Fair Creek, too small time a criminal to be a real problem, but enough of one to have a bad reputation.

	Sorcerers
	A sorcerer can have any origin since his skills are natural.  Sorcerers were not common with the Dorinth horse archers, although foot soldiers employed them in their units.  The Tallione military incorporated sorcerers in all levels of their military.  A young sorcerer may be a new member of Radnal's Ruffians, or an assistant to Hector, the town wizard (Wiz 3, NG).  An older sorcerer may be a seasoned veteran of a unit recently destroyed by Tallione forces or maybe escaping with family members from another town.

	Wizards
	Wizards were sometimes incorporated with the Dorinth horse archers, although others were either merchants or members of court.  A young wizard will likely be an apprentice to Hector the Incredible (Wiz 3, NG), or will come from another settlement with refugees or perhaps with the elven or gnome delegation described in the races section.
[/sblock]

Races
[sblock]
	When the Dorinthian refugees arrived in the Silver Forest, they were met by a group of elves that had been expecting them.  The people were brought to a series of tents by a river and allowed to make a temporary camp there.  Baron Dren Dorin was then met by representatives of gnomes from Loughphray Hills, dwarves from the Dunkel Mountains, and elves of the Silver Forest.  They were discussing the crisis on their borders when the refugees arrived.  Characters playing elves, dwarves, or gnomes are likely from this delegation.
	Keep in mind that at the start of the game the Dorinthians race relations will be at 0 for each of the elves, gnomes, and dwarves.  The actions of the party will dictate how relations have changed at the end of each section, but this score should be kept a secret by the DM.  They will impact relations throughout critical points in the game.

	Humans
	Human characters are likely from the town of Fair Creek.  The refugee camp has a population of 2,542 members at the start of the game.  The following are important human non-player characters:

	Baron Dren Dorin (Ari 2, CG): A chubby, nervous man, the baron was put in charge of Fair Creek by King Rasnen in YR 439.  Dren is not a cruel man, but instead has a fondness of drink.  Dren's party-going nature was an asset when he was younger, making him close friends with Rasnen when they were both still teenagers.  As an older man he has calmed down quite a bit.  Overall a mediocre leader, he is still respected by his people since he was able to use his connections to avoid some of the crushing taxes that ruined many other settlements.  He is now balding, and the little bit of black hair he has left is quickly turning gray.  He has difficulty making decisions and can be easily influenced by others with strong will.  Dren enjoys the finer things in life and exotic items, and his openness to trade improved Fair Creek's relations with the dwarves, gnomes, and elves.

	Cal Dorin (Pl 3, LG): Unlike his father, Cal is handsome and strong.  He is willful and apt to make decisions without consulting others for help.  He has dark hair and light skin, with dark, angry eyes.  Cal has always been difficult to deal with, and became even more so after his mentor, Fabian Corl, died in his arms.  Cal distrusts non-Dorinthians, especially elves.  He feels that the elves have been treating his people badly since they arrived in Silver Forest.  He is especially angry that they seem not to give him the respect owed a member of the Order of the Shield and of a noble.  Although arrogant, Cal is fair and will deal favorably with those he sees as honestly concerned with the plight of his people.  Especially since he hopes to be the new leader of his people one day.  He is especially fond of those who have fought with him recently.  Female player characters may see Cal as a subject to a possible romance, especially if they want to sit by his side in the future as a ruler.

	Syra Dorin (Ari 1, NG): Beautiful, but young and naive, the 17-year old Syra is the younger sister of Cal.  Syra has long, dark hair and brown eyes and pale skin.  She quickly finds maturity as the campaign progresses, although she does not know what yet to think of the most recent crisis.  She recently received word that the man she was supposed to marry was killed in the recent invasion.  Since she never met him and since he was 30 years her senior, she is not sure what to feel about the situation.  She could use a friend, although a romance would have to be approved of by Lady Huffring, the baron, and a jealous Cal.

	Lady Huffring (Ari 3, NG): The older attendant to Syra, and an old friend of her mother, Lady Huffring is domineering and protective of her charge and the various ladies-in-waiting of Fair Creek.  The recent situation has only made Lady Huffring stricter, and definitely not softer, insisting that the nobility keep their habits.  Rightfully, she sees an in-charge attitude by the noble members important to keep the people from despair.

	Heron Silvertongue (Cl 6, CG): An old priest and former adventurer, Heron has a full head of white hair, but now walks at a slight stoop.  He has a fatherly manner and has been extremely active in the refugee camp, healing when needed and giving solace to those near despair.  Heron keeps everyone's spirits up by talk of building a newer and better temple to his god, The Rider.

	Kyle Radnal (Fallen Paladin 2/Ftr 4, NG): This older man is not quite middle-aged, but he is not far off.  Kyle Radnal was asked to come to Fair Creek by Fabian Corl a few years ago, and to manage the ill-disciplined rabble that was the town's militia.  This red-headed man quickly whipped the militia into a respectable police force, kicking out several of the worst offenders out of the organization and running them out of town.  His past is unknown, but some say he is more familiar with the Order of the Shield's ways than most commoners.  The jealous Cal never liked Kyle Radnal due to the obvious respect Fabian Corl had for the man.  Relations between Cal and Kyle grew even more strained when Cal attempted to overstep his jurisdiction during a criminal case last year, and was chastised by Kyle who accused him of un-paladin like behavior, describing in-depth several philosophical tenants of the Order that Cal had broken.

	Hector the Incredible (Wiz 3, N): Hector is a scrawny charlatan of a wizard who knows more about tricking potential customers than he does actually conducting magic of value.  He came to Fair Creek eight years ago, settled down, and has been selling fake love potions and good luck charms ever since.  His assistants know that he was an adventurer in his youth, although he was the only survivor of an adventure-gone-bad and decided to quit the life.  The dark-haired man knows enough magic to start a young assistant of talent.

	Halflings
	Most halflings will probably be laborers and citizens of the people of Fair Creek.  Each Tallione legion that invaded incorporated a company of halflings from the territory they took possession of several decades ago.  It is possible that a halfling broke from the ranks of the legion once in country to look for lost kin and arrived in Fair Creek before the townsfolk fled.  Most halflings will look kindly upon the Dorinthians for giving them a place to go.

	Half-orcs
	Half-orcs will be rare, but raised alongside humans inside Fair Creek.  Most will have had a hard life, distrusted by the people they have grown up among.  Whether or not this leads them to struggle with being good or falling into evil ways is up to the player.

	Elves
	The elves are not pleased to see the Dorinthians in their own Silver Forest.  They have been wary over their neighbors for many years, mostly because of the frequent raids from the orc tribes to the north, but also because of the occasional skirmish with the humans of Dorinth.  Now they see that their foolish human neighbors have destroyed their own country and allowed it to be taken by the aggressive Tallione Empire.  They are considering whether or not to sell out the remaining humans, but sympathizers in the elven council support helping the people of Fair Creek, who have always respected elven lands in the past.  Elven player characters are either joining the party to keep a closer eye on human affairs, or because they are genuinely concerned with their plight.  Those sympathetic to the humans will still find their hygeine and mannerisms lacking.
	The elves are currently considering setting the Dorinthians up in an abondoned half-elf town called Meristra inside the Silver Forest and on the western border of their territory, which was destroyed in an orc attack in YR 431.  They have a delegation of thirty elven warriors and politicians.

	Silas Generwine (Ftr 3, NG): Silas is a young elf delegate sent to deal with the human refugees by the elven council.  He has a strong dislike for humans, and sees the assignment as an insult to his noble name.  Unknown to outsiders, but a much discussed topic in elven society, is the fact that Silas' grandmother was a human and his mother was half-elven.  Silas overcompensates for this blemish on his otherwise noble lineage with an irrational opposition to the Dorinthians.  Unfortunately for the refugees, he is their only solid line of communication to the elven council.
	Silas is a meter to elven society's opinion on the refugees.  As the party proves their heroism, they will slowly change Silas' view.  On the other hand, if the party makes the wrong decisions Silas will become hostile, as will the elven nation.

	Gnomes
	The Loughphray Hills are named after the Loughphray gnome clan that inhabits them.  The gnomes are sympathetic to the human plight, but currently can offer little aid and they lack a place for the Dorinthians to settle.  They clan is under harrassment from nearby kobold and goblin tribes that have poured into the region, causing the gnomes to struggle for their own survival.  They have only come with a delegation of eight, although some of these may be player characters that offer to join the party so that the gnomes can provide at least some aid.

	Phly Loughphray (Ill 3/ Ari 2, NG): Phly is a gnomish illusionist that heads the delegation to discuss the latest border problems in the hopes of gaining an advantage against the invading kobold and goblin tribes.  Instead the delegation found itself discussing the problems that the Dorinthians are facing.  Phly is unable to gain help for his clan, but he will try to be polite to the refugees in the dim hope that their soldiers may be able to help later.

	Dwarves
	The dwarves are the most sympathetic to the plight of the Dorinthians, as they have enjoyed a peaceful border with the less civilized western settlements for the last two hundred years.  Also, they have been fighting goblin and hobgoblin since their clan, Clan Bermax, was established in the Dunkel Mountains five-hundred years ago.  There is a delegation of twenty dwarven warriors present, some of whom may offer to take up their axes and hammers for the humans and be player characters.  They also offer a place to reside in the Dunkel Mountains, but agree that the elven site of Meristra would be better for the Dorinthians.  The land in the mountains is poor for farming and cattle, and the goblin and hobgoblin raids have increased lately.

	Lender Bermax (Ftr 5/Ari 2): Lender is the nephew of the dwarven king, and considers himself a friend of Dorinth.  He came to the delegation to meet with the elves about the heightened danger on their respective borders, and was shocked to find that refugees had entered the Silver Forest.  A small population of Dorinthians (100 people) is currently seeking shelter with the dwarves, and Lender feels that a new home should be established for all the survivors of the once great civilization.  He has a long distance to travel in order to return home, but he promises to trade important supplies for constructing homes to the refugees.  This will come at a cost, as the dwarves won't give anything for free, but Lender plans to lower the price as much as is possible.

	Other Races: Other races, such as goblins and kobolds, may be played at the discretion of the DM.

[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 2, 2006)

Alexander touches carefully the wounded area, repeatedly, until he seems not to realize the wound is there. "Thanks elf" He adds in a low voice.

Then he cleans takes the whip with his left hand and comments "Tsk... These vermin, they have need of this" -Alexander takes the whip and splits it in two with his scimitar- "to make wolves do their bidding... but better them be wolves than worgs"

"Lets see, before going on, lets examine these cells... the tunnel's entrance might be there" And he proceeds to unlock the nearest cell with the keys on the keyring.

OOC: Search +4


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 2, 2006)

The party does not find signs of a secret entrance in this room, despite looking in each of the six cells.  The adventurers move on and check the cells in the adjoining room, successfully finding a secret door against the eastern wall that is activated by turning a stone in the wall.  The only other thing of note in this second room of pens are the decaying corpses of two kobolds that have been locked up in a one cell.  They look to have suffered from wounds inflicted by torture before they died.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 2, 2006)

Rix pockets the dagger and examines the ring of keys, "we'll need this."

Before departing the second room, Rix moves over to the dead kobolds speaking a short litany in draconic so that they may be reincarnated into the next hatching of kobolds.

He'll examine the hidden passageway carefully as they proceed, "watch your head," he remarks to his over-sized companions.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 2, 2006)

At the sight of the corpses, Alexander looks silently at Rix... and his thoughts drift away...

-
_I wonder if they have felt my absence at the shrine during this month... Heh, this deer will be motive of a good celebration, noone fell one this size before... Strange, I should be hearing the noises of people by this time, I'm near enough..._
Ash, cold ash and carbonized buildings, footsteps, scores of footsteps, splinters of bone...
_What!?... The shrine! Destroyed! What's that thing shining down there?..._
The holy symbol of the _Huntress_, still grasped tightly by the decaying hand of the acolyte who took care of the shrine, and besides it, a piece of a broken blade...
-

Suddenly he returns to his senses, and says nothing but shakes his head.

_Scoundrels or not, these two were his people..._



> "watch your head"




"...Eh? Sure, yes"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 3, 2006)

Kel paces nervously back and forth in the room while the orc and kobold pay their respects to fallen evil.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 3, 2006)

The group continues down the tunnel, eventually reaching the end without a problem, although Alexander has trouble fitting his body through.  At the end, Rix turns a stone against the wall, which causes a secret door to slide open and reveals a large goblin playing catch with two large, feral-looking wolves.  

The goblin stands at the center of the room, while tossing a femur to one of the wolves.  The remnants of a ragged bed with a form laying in it stands at the far corner of the room, with a chest at the foot of it.  The walls are decorated in primitive goblin war banners.  The second wolf begins to sniff the air and growls.


----------



## Question (Jun 4, 2006)

Lira quietly whispers to her comrades "We must strike now! The wolves are picking up our scent and the advantage of surprise will soon be lost!"


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 4, 2006)

"Surprise has already been lost" musters Alexander, and nods at Lira's words. 
*"Strike!"* 

And with this, Alexander charges at the goblin, hoping to take by surprise the wolves so that they can't react, his scimitar rises, ready to make an ascendant arc and bite into goblin flesh.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 5, 2006)

Rix stays back in the shadows of the hidden tunnel and draws out his crossbow, takes aim and fires at one of the wolves, figuring it as more dangerous than the goblin.









*OOC:*


Initiative: +5; Light Crossbow +6 (+2 hidden & denied Dex) 1d6 dmg + 1d6 SA dmg


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 5, 2006)

As Lira and Alexander yell and rush into the room, Rix fires a shot from his crossbow, catching one of the wolves flat-footed, and hearing a satisfying yelp.  The large goblin and other wolf jump from this, and turn to face Lira and Alexander.

The goblin leader blocks the blows of Lira and Alexander, although Lira's second blade gets past his guard and slices his side, causing a trickle of blood to flow.  Kel fires his sling at the wolf Rix hit, striking the wolf with a critical blow between the eyes, although the creature still stands on wobbly legs.

Both wolves recover from the shock of being attacked, while the goblin leader is able to draw his short sword.

Question
OOC: Thank you for putting up your character sheet.

D20Dazza
OOC: Still using a generic druid, which matters little when I roll 20s for you.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 5, 2006)

Rix loads another bolt into his crossbow, takes aim and looses steel at the wobbly-legged wolf.









*OOC:*


+6 Light Crossbow 1d6 dmg; +1d6 SA and denied Dex if able to act pre-wolf in the initiative count if what was posted was the surprise round


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2006)

"They are forced to do these foul deeds" the druid says as he concentrates his fire on the goblin "The next time we encounter animals let me first try and deal with them"

OOC: I've got 3 PCs to finish and a game to get started, I'll try desperately hard to get Kel reworked in the next day or so.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 5, 2006)

"Sure, lets just get done with this" Answers Alexander without stoppping his movement, he changes the direction of the scimitar to produce a oblique arc to the goblin's shoulder, while at the same time throwing in a stab with the dagger.

OOC: Description of the room?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 5, 2006)

Rix fires another round, hitting the wolf wants again and dropping it.  Lira gets passed the goblin's guard and slices him badly, but not enough to stop the goblin leader for yelling for help with a shout that echoes against the walls.  He is silenced forever, though, by a sling bullet from Kel that pierces his eye, blinding him and causing his strike at Alexander to miss.
Alexander sees his opportunity and finishes the goblin leader off, but is brought down by the nearby wolf, which tears at his jugular and brings the half-orc down (at -4 hps).

Lira notices that the room is 50 ft west to east and 30 ft north to south.  The northwest corner of the room had a worn bed with a chest at the foot of it.  At this moment, a feminine form rises from the bed and casts a spell, a magic missile striking Lira (3 hps of damage).

OOC: Rolled a natural 20 again for Kel!  Unfortunately, I also rolled one for the wolf that attacked Alexander with a different die.  Alexander is bleeding and needs assistance, currently at -4 hp total.  Lira is at 6 out of 9 hps.  One wolf and a female goblin shaman left, unless more goblins come to help.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 5, 2006)

"Take care of the wolf."  He loads another bolt into his crossbow and fires at the female figure.









*OOC:*


Light Crossbow +6 (1d6 dmg)


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2006)

"Forgive me but you threw your lot in with the goblins" Kel saays as his stone flies through the air towards the wolf.

Recogninsing the difficulties faced by the group if the half-orc remains down Kel spits"Hold on dumb orc, I'll heal you in a moment"


----------



## Question (Jun 6, 2006)

Facing the wolf, Lira goes into another attack routine, one that will hopefully dispatch the wolf.

(+3/+3 1d8+4/1d8+2)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 6, 2006)

Rix shoots at the goblin sorceress in the corner, disrupting her spell.  Lira severely wounds the remaining wolf, but it leaps upwards to tear at her throat, only to be felled mid-strike by a well-shot sling bullet from Kel.

Alexander bleeds some more (loses 1 hp, now at -5 hps).

The next round Rix fires his crossbow again, killing the shamaness.

Kel moves up to heal Alexander, healing 6 hps, which revives Alexander and leaves him with 1 hp overall.

From the hallway to the south you can hear the shouts of several goblins preparing to rescue their leader, probably not realizing that he is dead.

OOC: Rolled a 19 for my generic Kel and a 4 on the d4.  Maybe you shouldn't ever make a character, D20Dazza. : )


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 6, 2006)

"There are more on their way" Kel says as he scans the room for something he can use to block the corridor and give the archers some cover. "I have no more healing, you'll have to fend for yourself" he whispers to the orc as it slowly rises from the floor. Turning to the kobold he says "What're your acting skills like Rix?" the name rolling strangely off his tongue "Feel like dressing as the sorceress?"

OOC: Kel wouldn't have any more healing spells seeing as though we had a priest at one stage, looks like I'll need to take more now that I'm party healer. In fact, Kel has used very few, if any, of his druid abilities, perhaps I should roll up a woodsy cleric instead?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 6, 2006)

Kel grabs the only thing he sees that might block the door for a short while, the torn mattress and bed frame and holds it up against the door.

OOC: If you want to make Kel a forest-like priest, go for it.  Need any ideas for gods?


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 6, 2006)

"Damn it elf, thanks for not letting me die" Says Alexander, coughing, as he gathers himself up "I'm in debt... but what to do now?"

OOC: Forest Priest? Remember Artemis, the godess of the HUnt?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 6, 2006)

Rix examines the body of the goblin leader for anything of value, stripping it quickly.

"Time to demoralize them." Once he's done stripping the body of valuables and really clothing as well, he'll gesture Alexander over.  "Toss it out the door, that should give them a few things to think about."


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 6, 2006)

Alexander retrieves his scimitar from the floor... and spits at the goblin corpse, spits blood. _Damn it, I'm really bad off..._

While Rix is doing whatever he is doing with the corpse, the Half-orc looks at Kel inquiringly about what the kobold just said.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 6, 2006)

Rix finds a small bag filled with coins hooked to the goblin leader's belt.  Unfortunately he has no time to count them, although he does note that the belt buckle looks valuable and slips that into the bag before tossing Alexander the goblin's clothes.

A goblin spear goes through the mattress that Kel is holding, barely missing the elf.  Alexander has Kel move the mattress back slightly from the door as he tosses the goblin leader's bloody clothes into the surprised face of an angry goblin, then moves to help Kel block the doorway.

The goblins can be heard arguing on the other side of the makeshift barricade for a few minutes before their footsteps are heard walking away from the party's location.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 6, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Rix finds a small bag filled with coins hooked to the goblin leader's belt.  Unfortunately he has no time to count them, although he does note that the belt buckle looks valuable and slips that into the bag before tossing Alexander the goblin's clothes.












*OOC:*


I meant the body of the goblin leader actually.  Toss that out the door and they'll be disheartened.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 6, 2006)

Hearing the goblins at the other side of the door depart, Alexander states"They'll come through the tunnel" 

He supports himself on the wall, grimacing as he moves his neck, the place where the wolf's jaws sunk still marked on the skin. "We can try to make a rush through the tunnel... or we can try the door, they'll certainly not expect us to come through there"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 6, 2006)

"I doubt they even knew the tunnel was there.  Killing their leader probably gave them a reason to reconsider attacking us."  Rix smirks at the half-orc.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 7, 2006)

Alexander answers with short laughther (which is interrupted by pain, again) to Rix's comment, and then says: "What now then? any idea? elf? Rix?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2006)

"Well, it would do us little good to leave empty handed.  I propose we search this and the guard chamber first, then move on to the storage area and then finally to check the common area."  Rix smiles menacingly.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

"I'm not sure that we should press them right now. Let's retreat, get ourselves patched up and then come back and deal with the rabble. They'll likely kill each other, trying to establish a new leadership while we're away."


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 7, 2006)

When Rix speaks of ransacking the place, Alexander says "I agree about not leaving empty handed, but there should still some of the vermin around."

At Kel's words he stands up staraight and looks at the elf, notably surprised. "They are weakened now and we shouldn't have further trouble... after I'm somehow recovered" he nods, agreeing for the first time with the elf.

_This one is curious, first he spits on me and then he not only saves my life, but also has answers which coincide with the Huntress'..._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 7, 2006)

Rix notices the chest in the room and goes up to it.  He finds a simple blade trap, and disarms it without much effort.  The key found on the goblin's body opens it.  Inside is a masterwork medium-sized chain shirt that the goblin leader never had a chance to put on before you barged into his home, and a garnet worth approximately 40gp.  The small sack Rix took from the body contains 34 sp and 12 gp.  Two small vials of an unknown liquid were found near the body of the female goblin spellcaster.  There is nothing left in this room that seems valuable.

After a quick scouting mission, Rix discovers that the remaining goblins have all left the dungeon, although it would seem that they took any treasure with them.  Still, the tunnels are now once again clear for the kobolds to move back into, if the party will have them as neighbors once the refugees move into this town.  Or the party can report that the town is too close to dangerous kobolds and seek to move the refugees elsewhere.  Or the party may decide to go back and wipe out the kobolds.  Or maybe they do something else.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 7, 2006)

Alexander shakes his head as the group exits the complex... and suddenly takes conciousness of what just happened _I fell... couldn't fullfill what Ravil asked me to do..._

He remains silent for quite a bit of time.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2006)

Rix smiled at the garnet, he always appreciated gems.  He'll gather the coins together, as well as the two vials for safekeeping.

He points out the masterwork chain shirt to the others, finding it useless himself and almost too heavy to be worth carrying back, almost too heavy.  "Someone carry that back."

_Now that we've cleared this out, I'm sure the kobolds would enjoy their home back, and I'm sure a profitable arrangement can be made with the humans as to a mining treaty.  And I'm sure the kobolds could use a hand setting up a new wave of defensive precautions that I could help with._


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 8, 2006)

At Rix's request, Alexander silently takes the chain shirt and puts it in his backpack.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2006)

Kel stalks out of the kobold home trailing behind his companions, withdrawn and silent, seemingly lost in thought _What's going on? I'm starting to see value in these two. They stood strong while the rest of the group fled. They've proven useful. Is it ime for me to leave the woods Huntress? Is it time for me to experience more of the world? Will this lead me closer to You? Will this make me a better Hunter?_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 8, 2006)

The party leaves the now empty tunnels and does a quick sweep of the remnants of the town, but finds no other signs of immediate danger.  The heroes do find several fields of forgotten farm fields, which lack any sustenance that can be used for such a large population of the refugees.  The town looked like it could comfortably house about 700 people when the homes weren't in such a state of disrepair.  It will take a lot of work this spring before the 2,000+ refugees are able to make this a decent home and become self-sufficient.

Rix heads the negotiations with the kobolds, who agree to move out of the town and into their old tunnels.  They are grateful for the assistance and look to trade with the Dorinthians when they are established.  The kobolds begin to move their various digging tools and other items into the hills.  You estimate that there were perhaps only 50 kobolds, and so not a large tribe.

The party heads back to the elven camp, where Lira and Kel enter into a discussion with Silas Generwine, the camp leader.  After a few minutes they agree to pack up the camp and head back to the refugee camp, although Silas can't help but to add, "I'm not sure why the group of you would think it a good idea that the humans should live next to a pack of thieving kobolds, but I'm happy to move the lot of them further from elven territory at any rate."


After a couple of days of travel the group enters the camp, Alexander then discussing with Baron Dren Dorin and his daughter, Syra, what was found in the abandoned town.  Cal and his warriors are still gone, since the trip to the dwarven lands was longer in duration.  That puts Kyle Radnal and his men in charge.  Alexander briefs them on what to expect in the settlement.  The fighter isn't happy about the nearby kobolds, but seems to be satisfied that there were only a few dozen of them.  

The party is taken care of by Heron Silvertongue's priests, who look over and heal any remaining wounds that the characters have suffered.

The elven camp stays behind with the refugees while Radnal's Ruffians and the party enters the abandoned town and does a thorough sweep of the town, killing the remnants of the vermin left over without much of a struggle.  The refugees follow a day later.  At first it is chaos, as different people argue about who will live in the better homes.  A few disappointing incidents of fist fights break out, which are quickly settled by Radnal's Ruffians.  Although Baron Dorin is unable to effectively organize the process, Kyle Radnal does a remarkable job of taking over and assigning people to buildings.  

You suddenly have a newfound respect for these people as they quickly take to his leadership.  After his assignments they start clearing trash, patching up damage with their limited tools or bare hands, and help their new neighbors.  Many of them work even through the night.  By the second day the town starts to make a remarkable transformation and almost looks livable.  The Baron and his daughter, along with their retainers, establish themselves in the government building with the Ruffians moving into the old guard barracks.  A family of halfling merchants (the Risenthrops) move into the trade building and begin to make plans on opening business to the population and with the visiting delegations and nearby kobolds.

This chapter of your lives is nearly complete, and it is time to reflect upon your experience.  As the sun approaches noon on the second day of the refugees' entry into the town, you allow your exhausted body to relax as someone approaches you...

OOC: Working personal dialogues for next post.  It is time to add up experience points and close the 'Homeless' chapter.  I'll post in about an hour, after I handle a crying baby.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 8, 2006)

Rix
[sblock]
Danica comes to you, and hugs you.  "Rix!  What a great job you've done with those kobolds!  Of course, Mr. Radnal worries about them, but I think it's great that you can be close to your people.  My father wants to make you the delegate to speak with them, but Mr. Radnal thinks you are too busy and someone else should do it."
[/sblock]

Lira
[sblock]
Silas approaches you, a two glasses of wine in his hand, one of which he gives to you.  "Good job, Lira.  Finally we can get these humans further away from our city.  Still, I was surprised that they did as well with this town as they have so far.  What is your opinion on them?"
[/sblock]

Kel
[sblock]
One of the humans, the cleric named Heron Silvertongue smiles at you and comes over to speak.  "I have heard from Alexander about your healing technique.  It's very similar to how we do it in case of need.  If I may ask, what are your skills at healing with herbs versus magic?  Some of our most experienced herbal healers have not made it back, (may The Rider carry their souls swiftly), and we could use the expertise."
[/sblock]

Alexander
[sblock]
Syra Dorin walks towards you, followed by the haughty Lady Huffring.  She stops in front of you and asks, "Are you enjoying your accomplishments, Alexander?  I'm so amazed about what you and Kyle Radnal have succeeded in doing.  My father would have had ... difficulties if it weren't for you."
[/sblock]

After your conversation, you are able to mingle a bit and overhear discussions from members of the various foreign delegations.  It seems that the dwarves are very pleased about your actions against the goblins and relations, and admire your decency when it comes to attempting peaceful relations with the kobolds.  The elves also grudgingly admit surprise at your well thought approach, although they mostly credit Lira and Kel.  The gnomes are not pleased, however, and there is a worry of improved relations between the Dorinthians and the hated kobolds.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Rix
> [sblock]
> Danica comes to you, and hugs you.  "Rix!  What a great job you've done with those kobolds!  Of course, Mr. Radnal worries about them, but I think it's great that you can be close to your people.  My father wants to make you the delegate to speak with them, but Mr. Radnal thinks you are too busy and someone else should do it."
> [/sblock]
> ...




[sblock=DM]Rix unaccustomed to the close physical contact shies away from Danica before giving up and returning the hug.  He did like her, she was the only one who really treated him well from the start.  "I may have time, my kin are an industrious people and their mines may bring business and stability to this small village.  Although it has been a while since I have been with my own, it may take some getting used to again."  He smiles draconically, teeth showing through, although for once it is warmer.[/sblock]

Rix makes the customary snide and derisory remarks towards the indolent and self-righteous elves, too full of their own personal glory that they can't see anything beyond their pointy-noses.

Rix will try to keep his profile low, although he will start up relations with the kobolds.  Helping them set up their defensive precautions again and negotiate business with the Risenthropes and the dwarves as well.  He will attempt to exclude the gnomes from any benefit from the business negotations as well.  He'll also offer his services for trap construction at shrewd prices to those who would benefit from it (particularly businesses and government officials).

[sblock=DM]In his spare time he'll do the following things: peruse the journal he found, and examine the poison in the mug he found.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 9, 2006)

During the return to the refugee camp Silas says little.  His concern for the refugees is temporarily overshadowed by the tension and bickering amongst his companions.  He frowns as he looks at each of them in turn.  At least they were able to set aside their differences long enough to secure the village.  "But how long will it be safe?" he asks himself quietly.

Silas is overjoyed to return to his wife, son, and father.  He realizes that the buildings in the village will require much work to make them habitable and that there are not enough to house the entirety of the refugees.  Though he wants to keep his family close, at the moment his skills in building are much needed and he throws himself into the task of restoring the structures and helping those who have become his neighbors.  Soon he'll turn his mind to finding a small plot of land very close to the village where he can begin building a home for his family...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 9, 2006)

Silas
[sblock]
Silas is able to find a home on the northern outskirts of the village.  Although it provides less protection from an attack from the north, it rests on a decent plot of land.  Because space is tight, Radnal assigns a family of seven to stay with the Eyrstans.

The family of seven are the Rostans, a mother and her six children.  Mrs. Rostan's husband, Eric, died on the trip.  In fact, it would seem that about forty of the people of Fair Creek have died or gone missing since the initial flight from the town.  Hopefully the rate of casualties will start to go down now that there is a roof over everyone's heads.  Some of the larger Rostan boys plan to start looking to build a home off the Eyrstan land once they find a proper location and materials.

After two days, and finally a full night of sleep, Karl, a member of the town guard, comes and knocks upon the door to Silas' house.  After greeting one of the smaller Rostan children who had answered the knocking, he is introduced to Silas and says, "I'm sorry to bother you, sir, but I've been asked by Sgt. Radnal to ask if you can join an expedition to the south.  A group of adventurers are being sent to help some of our neighbors, and we are hoping to augment them with your ...errr...skills.  Sir, if you say yes, I should add that you will be gone for awhile."
[/sblock]

Rix
[sblock]
After pushing past the obnoxious crowd of elves, you find a quiet place to read by candlelight.  Although most of the journal is full of logistical information that is barely of any interest, parts of the two entries at the end catch your eye...

_The orcs tribes have been united by a single leader, something that hasn't happened in many of their generations.  They have overrun much of the elven lands, and now the Elven council has decided that it is more important to defend their own people than to protect my town of half-breeds.  Should I blame them?  We half-elves may be their children, but we were never accepted as truly one of the elves.  Now we are almost defenseless against the coming onslaught..._

Second Entry  
_I wonder... how much of this is my fault?  I helped establish this town.  I refused to call the retreat when I had a chance.  It is now too late, and the orcs have circled our town and cut off all hopes for finding sanctuary.  If we are unable to hold the line, I will drink the poison I requested from our alchemist.  I created this town.  I'd rather die of poison than be alive to watch it die.  I offered the same escape for the men, but they have sworn to go down fighting... if only we had a little more time.  I have heard that the orcs have caught a disease that is killing off their population.  Time and sickness may bring us victory, Sol willing..._

The poison smells strong, despite there being only a few grams left.  No one could mistake such a pungent smell as anything healthy.

One of Randal's guards walks up to you and you quickly hide the container in your pocket as he asks, "Sir, I'm sorry to have bothered you.  The baron would like you to come by in the morning, about an hour after breakfast is served in the town square.  Something about a mission to the south, sir."
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 9, 2006)

Silas nods.  "Certainly, Karl.  I just need a moment to load my pack and say my goodbyes."  Silas quickly packs, kisses his wife goodbye, again charges his father with the safety of his family, and says goodbye to his son and the Rostan children of whom he is already growing fond.

Making his way into town Silas seeks out Sgt. Radnal.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 9, 2006)

> [sblock=Alexander]Syra Dorin walks towards you, followed by the haughty Lady Huffring. She stops in front of you and asks, "Are you enjoying your accomplishments, Alexander? I'm so amazed about what you and Kyle Radnal have succeeded in doing. My father would have had ... difficulties if it weren't for you."[/sblock]




[sblock=DM]Alexander can't help but feel awkward before the young lady, he doesn't blush... or maybe he does but the darkness of his skin protects him from showing it.
When he realizes that he's been silent for a few seconds he promptly answers -in a surprisingly uneasy voice-:
"Indeed, I'm enjoying this... Although I was of little help when we came upon the goblin chief..." Some more seconds go by...
-He passes his hand over the mark left over his throat, suddenly vigorizing his voice with the memory- "*But I could still serve through the Huntress' way!* My cunning helped us better than my strength..." 

"Sorry lady, it's good to hear your father considers our actions helpful; surely you came to deliver some missive, not to hear a scout's ramblings"

_I ejoyed it because this is the first step towards doing justice to the hamlet where I was born... Serving the Dorinthians will lead me to those who desecrated The Lady of the Lake's shrine. The previous owner of this broken blade..._[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 10, 2006)

[sblock=DT]Kel reluctantly speaks with the priest, as he talks he starts to warm to the man, he may be human but he is likeable, quick witted and wise.  Pretty soon Kel is telling Heron about the local herbs and what they're best used for[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 10, 2006)

Silas
[sblock]
Sgt. Kyle Radnal greets you at the new barracks that he has made.  It was his decision to save room for now by taking over the military administrative building and saving room for the towns people by making the underground tunnels that the kobolds had created into an underground barracks for his troops.  Although not the best location since it requires a lot of torches and lanterns to move about (oil is coming in at a slow trickle from the elven lands), it does serve well defensively.

"Silas!  Good to see you!  I've heard you've accepted my request without even hearing the details.  Good man," he says in all seriousness.  "Let me tell you what I know.  The gnomes in the hills farther south to us are having trouble with increased kobold and goblin raids.  Their delegation has been the most helpful in agreeing to send to us needed supplies, but they actually had come to ask the elves for help, and did not initially know of our own plight.  We really can't send our own forces to help right now, as they are needed here and are of limited numbers.  We asked if a small group of specialists, like the one that helped clear this town would be welcome instead.  The gnomes gratefully agreed.  Now Silas, we plan to send the group that helped before, but they lack a mage and I would hope one would join to aid their party.  You will be gone until the issue is resolved.  Of course failure may mean that the gnomish lands become overrun, causing our south to be filled with aggressive groups of kobolds and goblins.  If you are still up for it, meet the baron in his building an hour after breakfast is served in the square tomorrow morning.  You may go back home for now, or stay in our barracks to meditate and train."
[/sblock]

Kel
[sblock]
Heron nods as you talk, all the while leading you into the burned ruins of a former temple that was destroyed when the village was taken.  It is difficult to discern which god was worshipped here.  Now Heron's followers of the Rider treat the sick patients.  Heron keeps talking as you pass by the ill, "I hope these herbs will help, Brother Kel, and I thank you.  I'll have some assistants try to gather some later.  As you see, not everyone made the trip here in good health.  I have about 50 very ill people and a few hundred moderately sick that I had to send back to the new homes.  A few dozen have died along the way, like the parents of this young boy," he stops in front of one glassy-eyed child and his voice becomes lower, "Some are not really sick.  They've just given up."

Heron is lost in thought for a moment, but then says, "Brother Kel, I do not know what god you may follow, but give a prayer for us from time to time."

You leave the temple after a while and you are met by one of your fellow elves.  He says there is to be a meeting with the human baron at the main building an hour after breakfast tomorrow.  Your presence is requested.
[/sblock]

Alexander
[sblock]
At noticing your wound, Syra unconsciously moves her hand to touch at your wound, but is interrupted with a loud cough from a distressed-looking Lady Huffring.  Syra smiles at the interruption and asks, "Alexander, will you meet with my father tomorrow at his office an hour after breakfast is served in the square?  Your presence is requested."  With a courteous nod to you, Syra leaves followed by a pouting Lady Huffring, who gives you a sharp, angry look.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 10, 2006)

[sblock=DT]Silas nods.  "Thank you, sir."  He hesitates a moment.  "I've said my goodbyes..."  His voice trails off before he straightens and continues.  "...so I will billet here until the briefing in the morning.  Sir."

When Sgt. Radnal gives him leave, Silas will exit the barracks and seek out a quiet and secluded spot to meditate and study his spellbook taking advantage of the daylight to save precious lamp oil...[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 10, 2006)

[sblock=DM]"Sure..." Ignorant of Lady Huffring's glare, Alexander absently continues "I hope we meet again..." 

It was the first time a women extended a hand towards him... since his mother. More than once he had noticed people in the city looked at him, including women, but that's why he prefered to be outside, in the forest; those critical eyes weren't welcome.

More than once he had expended a glance towards those beautiful creatures, women... but they weren't as easy to catch as the other creatures of the Huntress, he didn't know how to weave those nets of speech of flowers and moonlight.
And the little words exchanged showed that they wanted to have nothing to do with speech of stalking and living away from the city.

_But my scars didn't drive her away from me..._[/sblock]

Suddenly having changed his previous ideas of leaving the town as soon as possible, Alexander walks around, hoping to find Ravil to speak with him both as son and as fellow servant of the Lady of the Lake


----------



## Question (Jun 10, 2006)

OOC : Late response to post 95 

IC : "Well they are determined to live. They may be refugees now, but they want to get back to a normal life as soon as possible and are willing to fight for it." Lira says. "Im not too surprised with what they have done really, humans have always been survivalists. I am not too sure about what our role is to be here, now that they have a home. Are we to be the unofficials diplomats to the town?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 10, 2006)

Lira
[sblock]
Silas the elf nods in answer to you, "Diplomats and a little more.  These humans are living on the southern end of our territory now.  A proximity I am less than comfortable with, but many of the bleeding-heart council members had other ideas.  Still, the High Seat (leader of the elven council) was concerned enough to ask we maintain an eye on this town and determine if the humans end up being a threat to us.  I will stay here to oversee the refugee's supplies that are coming from out lands.  Tomorrow they are sending an expedition to help the gnome delegation, and members of the last group you were with will be involved.  I want you and Kel to rejoin that party and report to me on the actions of the other three when you return."  Silas the elf raises his glass to you in a salute, "Get some rest, Lira.  Meet me in the baron's meeting room an hour after breakfast is served in the morning.  Long life."
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 10, 2006)

Alexander
[sblock]
Ravil, priest of the Lady, is assisting Heron attend to the sick at the remnants of a long-ago burned out temple.  For a moment you thought you saw Kel leaving and walking down a nearby trail.  As you approach, Ravil walks away from the sleeping body of a sick-looking woman.  He wipes his hands in a cleaning rag, then clasps your hand and pumps vigorously, "Alexander!  I'm sorry I've had little time to seek you out with all of our exhausted peoples becoming ill.  How have you been?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 10, 2006)

The sun begins to go down, and you realize that it is time to get some sleep, especially if you will be starting an important journey tomorrow.  Rest comes easier than expected, despite the troubling last few weeks.  As you enter the land of dreams, terrible images begin to fill your mind.  You see gnomish underground dwellings in ruins, goblins overrunning the last of the defenders.  The image fades, then a new one takes its place.  A strange, hairless humanoid creature holds a struggling kobold in its arms, then straps the the smaller creature to a chair with a strange helmet-like contraption.  The device is lowered onto the kobold's head, and you feel your blood run cold as the creature's struggling grows weaker, then stops, the intelligence in its eyes disappearing as its pupils turn white and mindless.  Again the image fades, only to be replaced with the image of a large, pulsating purple sphere levetating off the floor.  A gnome with a pointed hat stands before it, his face shining with a joyous rapture akin to worship.  His unkempt face is that of a madman.  An image that you cannot make out appears on the surface of the crystal.  Somehow you manage to get closer to the vision, and you see your own sleeping form imprinted upon the sphere's surface.  Fear tosses you from the land of dreams, but not before you hear the madman throw his head backwards and howl in glee.  In a cold sweat you wake, glad to see the safety of your cot and signs of the approaching dawn.  You know in your heart that a new chapter of your life is about to open for you.

Chapter 1 - Homeless, now closed.
Chapter 2 - Illusions, opens tomorrow.  Please check the OOC thread for the link to the new chapter when it is set-up tomorrow night.  I will try to link it here, also.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 11, 2006)

[sblock=DM]







> [sblock=Alexander]
> Ravil, priest of the Lady, is assisting Heron attend to the sick at the remnants of a long-ago burned out temple. For a moment you thought you saw Kel leaving and walking down a nearby trail. As you approach, Ravil walks away from the sleeping body of a sick-looking woman. He wipes his hands in a cleaning rag, then clasps your hand and pumps vigorously, "Alexander! I'm sorry I've had little time to seek you out with all of our exhausted peoples becoming ill. How have you been?"[/sblock]




Alexander joins his other hand to the clasp, and smiles warmly for the first time in days.
"Ravil, I have doubts... doubts concerning happiness and doubts concerning fears..."
Alexander spends the rest of the day helping to tend the sick, and when most of them are stable and not in need of immediate attention, he speaks with Ravil.

Speaking by the fireside, time runs like water, night falls, and they speak for a long time...

He speaks about his doubts, about how he should deal with Rix, about what sickness attacked the refugees.
Then he goes to the important doubts about him falling in battle without being of help when they had the prey sorrounded, and about Syra, how she wasn't scared by him or his scars... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 11, 2006)

Alexander
[sblock]
Ravil listens for a long without interruption, but with a nodding of his head and an occasional smirk.  Finally he speaks when you have finished, "Rix is a rascal, and will always be a rascal.  He is greedy, untrusting, and likely to be a detriment to your group if he can gain from causing you harm.  Yet, there is a small, compassionate side to the kobold.  You are afraid of falling from the light, and into the darker beliefs that he has.  Be strong, and remember it cuts both ways.  Your faith can also make him see that there is a better way of dealing with life.  Be his friend when you are in agreement, but do not fear argument when he wants to do something that is against the Lady's way."

"As for Syla," He sighs, then pauses.  "I have seen her gazing also at Sgt Radnal.  Syla has been protected by Cal, the strong man in her life.  Now that he is gone and her father is... not the strongest man... she seeks other strong men to help support her during her own crisis of faith.  You are the talk of the town right now, our wild protector who was felled by the wolf, but refused to die.  So are the others.  She needs a hero right now, as do the rest of us.  Be her friend, but be careful with her.  It will take some time for her to find her own strength."

"Men fall in battle, Alexander.  Sometimes they fall from stress.  Look at these people.  They've lost their homes, moved a hundred miles or more in a few weeks, and are having to start anew in a strange land.  The illnesses are natural, and it is remarkable there aren't more sick.  It's their willpower that has kept our people healthy, but you must also keep the body intact.  Men die in battle, that is the way of the world.  Yet, you survived that wolf attack.  Perhaps you lowered your guard a moment before it leapt.  Have you thought about how this constant movement and these understandable doubts may have exhausted you?  Go rest now, Alexander.  You have even greater trials ahead, and exhaustion will not suit you in battle.  And remember... The Lady is with you."
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 11, 2006)

New chapter starts here:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2883465#post2883465


----------

